# Netgear WGR614v10 as repeater for ADSL2+ network?



## a_ump (Mar 22, 2014)

I wanted to know if anyone could assist with expanding my network coverage. As stated in the title, I have a Netgear WGR614v10 wifi router and am hoping to use it to repeat/extend my network which runs off an ZyXel P-663HN-51 ADSL2+ Modem/Router.

The Netgear has a Wifi Repeater mode that looks pretty straightforward. The ZyXel however just has a Wireless Bridge sub-menu.









The only other option beside AP Mode is Wireless Bridge, which disables the devices wifi broadcasting so I don't think that's the way to get my Netgear to pick up the Zyxel signal. After which I just left it on "Access Point" and on the Netgear tried to just go to the Repeater menu, set the IP address to 192.168.254.15(1-14 are still preserved to other devices), set the base MAC address to match the Zyxel's, set the netgear's wifi broadcast to channel 6; the Zyxel's is channel 11. Still didn't work and with those settings I can't even properly connect to the netgear on just a LAN level. I just keeps on "Identifying" the network and I can't access the router's menu.

So here are my questions after having spent my entire day trying to get this up and running.

1: is wireless bridging/AP the same as my netgear repeating the wifi signal? if not can it still be done?
2: there are many options under Netgear's "basic" submenu that allows specifying IP address, default internet gateway, and I'm unsure if I need to alter these to match the Zyxel's IP info.




if I need any other details I will happily provide them. I'd just like to get this expanded so I'm not stuck with 1bar signal and disconnects/slow loading. Thanks


----------



## a_ump (Mar 22, 2014)

awh come on now, I know there's a TPU member that can help me


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Search google what the differences are

sometimes automatic mode works


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 22, 2014)

With RE's you don't need to touch your router's wifi settings unless you want to make it easier to config the RE. The extender is what needs to be configured to repeat the wifi network on the router. 

The WGR should be the repeater and it should work with typical WiFi settings like:

Zxyel's settings:
SSID: Network_1
Password: C4ndybu77
Channel: 11
Channel Width: 20Mhz
Hidden:NO

RE (WGR) settings:
SSID: Network_RE
Password: C4ndybu77
Channel: 11
Channel Width: 20Mhz

You can still connect to hidden networks if the RE lets you add a custom SSID. Some only have a fixed list.

It should "scan" for a list of networks, ask you which one you want to repeat, enter the SSID/WPA2 keys, click whatever. 

You shouldn't have to enter a bunch of IP information for that. The WGR when used in RE mode it does not typically handle IP operations normally, the router becomes the DHCP server and manager.
Please attatch your screen shots so we can take a look at the options and point you in the right directio


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Asoka 200 meg pluglinks


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 22, 2014)

we could just look at the manual instead of dealing with screenshots

recently i read that extending wifi with a repeater cuts your bandwidth in half or something along these lines


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 22, 2014)

kn00tcn said:


> recently i read that extending wifi with a repeater cuts your bandwidth in half or something along these lines



Correct. This is because it has to send and receive at the same time. it has to take extra time to send the packets to and from the router. Has to re-transmit


----------



## a_ump (Mar 22, 2014)

i just got home and still couldn't get the router to work. though did find a firmware update that upgraded the netgear to wifi-n up to 150mbps compared to wireless-g 54mbps max. i called it day though and will use your advice so far and try again tomorrow and grab some screenshots if i can't get it with the simple explanation remixedcat.

As for the halved bandwidth part i'm not too concerned. This'll be just so i can game when my store is slow and i have nothing to do. I'm also building a restaurant at the back of the store and sometimes we have pipeliner/coal miners bosses that do paperwork online. They currently have to go over to my bar but i'd like to have the wifi incentive for both locations. Working on my house today but i'll update you all tomorrow probably. thanks for the help so far!


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 22, 2014)

Please let us know when you do or if you need a better recommendation.


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 22, 2014)

curious, is any sort of wiring an option? even as simple as being taped at the bottom of a not so visible wall


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2014)

kn00tcn said:


> curious, is any sort of wiring an option? even as simple as being taped at the bottom of a not so visible wall



Stapled 50-100 ft ethernet goin to a switch


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just set the IP on the netgear to .254 and then turn DHCP off on it if the other router/modem is pushing DHCP. Then setup your SSID.


----------



## a_ump (Mar 23, 2014)

well it'll have to be .253 since the base has the last IP . Hopefully tomorrow i can finish insulating my attic(had R-11...wtf lol) and tackle the netgear.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2014)

a_ump said:


> well it'll have to be .253 since the base has the last IP . Hopefully tomorrow i can finish insulating my attic(had R-11...wtf lol) and tackle the netgear.



older homes have jamaica wire or cat3. Run cat 5 to all your jacks


----------



## a_ump (Mar 23, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> older homes have jamaica wire or cat3. Run cat 5 to all your jacks



we're 100% wifi at my house. half is old(the new insulation) which is where the modem/router ADSL2+is. didn't feel like running 35ft cat5 through my remodeling projects lol. thanks for the tip though


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 24, 2014)

eh im a Network services tech as to why i was saying. it does add value to your home though. basically if you dont want to run your iw to a smart panel (normally put in closet) you can run 2 cat5 and even 2 coax from where your telco box is (thats even where cable companies hook ups are) to the attic and then the rest of rooms with your jacks to same point as your initial cat5/coax (second to ideal setup which is the smart panel) never run iw over power wires or near the ac unit (causes noise on the line via induction).


----------



## a_ump (Mar 24, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> eh im a Network services tech as to why i was saying. it does add value to your home though. basically if you dont want to run your iw to a smart panel (normally put in closet) you can run 2 cat5 and even 2 coax from where your telco box is (thats even where cable companies hook ups are) to the attic and then the rest of rooms with your jacks to same point as your initial cat5/coax (second to ideal setup which is the smart panel) never run iw over power wires or near the ac unit (causes noise on the line via induction).



Finally got time to work on this setup for the next 6 hrs or so. and i'll remember those tips in the future as I'm always into new projects. also I have DSL so no coax


----------



## a_ump (Mar 24, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Stapled 50-100 ft ethernet goin to a switch



lol yes that is possible however not what I'm wanting. I've gotten this type of setup to work wired in the past no problem. this isn't what I want plus it is a learning experience


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Reason for coax is if you ever switch services or get dual or triplay services


----------



## a_ump (Mar 24, 2014)

bahhhh bowl of shit. so I grabbed the correct mac address off of the Zyxel, I even called frontier and they stated that repeating is pretty straitforward, just set the wireless bridge function to AP(it is) and bridge restrict to "disabled"(it is). from there it's all on my netgear which they don't support since it's third party. so now I'm trying live chat with netgear since to call them after 90days of purchase requires "premium" phone services and costs. course idk if that means regular phone call and no 1800 phone service or an actual charge applied to my phone bill.

EDIT: well I called them and even though it was past the 90 days the guy said since it was the first call he'd help me. He said all I had to do was set the SSID and channel to be the same on the base(Zyxel) and netgear. that's ch.11 and L.Quinn for me. He also stated I didn't need to disable DHCP on the netgear. Then said put the IP of the netgear in the range of the Base's IP pool(192.168.254.1-253). I set the netgear's IP to 192.168.254.250. copied mac address from bottom of the Zyxel to the "base stations mac address:______________________" under the repeating option of the netgear.

He said that's all I needed to do yet I have no Internet access on either devices wifi. wired works on the base station but not on the netgear. Seems there's a communication issue or something so there has to be a setting I'm missing. Any idea's?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 24, 2014)

Is there any change DD-WRT works on your netgear? Setting a wireless AP is simple when using that firmware and there are tons of guides.


----------



## a_ump (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw that a bunch when googling and apparently it stopped support a v9. course I suppose I could try seeing as if I can't use this router then it's probably going back in the closet. I'm just not sure if its the netgear or the Zyxel. The zyxel's wifi is visible but can't be connected to when I have the netgear on repeating, which makes no sense.

EDIT: I could wire it but I only have a 6ft Ethernet, though that would put it closer to the window to broadcast to my store I don't know if the being in view of the window would make up for the antennae difference. The netgear's is about 1/3rd shorter than the Zyxel's and wifi-n 150mbps, whereas Zyxels is wifi-n 450mbps.


----------



## a_ump (Mar 24, 2014)

BEHOLD!!!!! IT WORKS! lol ahhh finally. it was just in the powercycling . I also used this for help.  http://vpncasestudy.com/download/WDS/WDS_Concept.pdf. thanks to everyone. As always TPU is my tech home, always great support and friends here .

EDIT: just to note. I was getting 1-2mbps connection, now its 29-39mbps.


----------

